# Does anyone get huge gas pockets on both sides of their lower stomic?? Please Help



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

Last night while i was layin in bed, these 2 big gas pockets formed on both sides of my stomic. When i press on them they make weird noices, i have had this before, but last night i had it again. after i press on it it burns and is like a sharp sharp pain, then sometimes i gas. is this a symptom of IBS, or could i have occasional gastritis? Whats the difference?. Does anyone else have this or get this too?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Missa - I often get this too! When I press on the area, I get a loud growling sound. Once in a while, I'll have sharp gas pains on the lower left side of my abdomen. I wonder what causes this?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Missa - I often get this too! When I press on the area, I get a loud growling sound. Once in a while, I'll have sharp gas pains on the lower left side of my abdomen. I wonder what causes this?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The stomach is high in the abdomen right under the diaphram.The colon comes up the right side and bends just under the ribs and then comes across the top of the abdomen just under the stomach and then bends again to go down the left side.The flexures (where it bends) seem to be problem spots in IBS. They may be areas that trap gas and pressing on them moves things along.Everyone's GI tract makes noises when stuff inside moves. Most of the time it isn't that audible but one of the things doctors do to make sure your intestines are working is listen to them. If they don't make any noise that usually indicates BIG trouble.Gas may or may not have anything to do with the pain. The pain is from a spasm. Sometimes the spasm has to do with trapped gas but can happen for alot of reasons of which gas is only one.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-25-2001).]


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The stomach is high in the abdomen right under the diaphram.The colon comes up the right side and bends just under the ribs and then comes across the top of the abdomen just under the stomach and then bends again to go down the left side.The flexures (where it bends) seem to be problem spots in IBS. They may be areas that trap gas and pressing on them moves things along.Everyone's GI tract makes noises when stuff inside moves. Most of the time it isn't that audible but one of the things doctors do to make sure your intestines are working is listen to them. If they don't make any noise that usually indicates BIG trouble.Gas may or may not have anything to do with the pain. The pain is from a spasm. Sometimes the spasm has to do with trapped gas but can happen for alot of reasons of which gas is only one.K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 08-25-2001).]


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Kmottus: Are there any conditions in which excessive growling is present? I know that my stomach noises are not normal - it also feels as if my stomach is empty for most of the day. Any ideas?


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

Kmottus: Are there any conditions in which excessive growling is present? I know that my stomach noises are not normal - it also feels as if my stomach is empty for most of the day. Any ideas?


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I know that my stomach noises are not normal


How do you know this?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I know that my stomach noises are not normal


How do you know this?------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I know this because my sister, who is a dr., heard them and she suspects that something is up. It growls from early afternoon until bedtime nearly nonstop. Also, the growling began when the rest of my other symptoms began, so I assume it's as abnormal as my other symptoms.


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

I know this because my sister, who is a dr., heard them and she suspects that something is up. It growls from early afternoon until bedtime nearly nonstop. Also, the growling began when the rest of my other symptoms began, so I assume it's as abnormal as my other symptoms.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was someone who was developing some sort of diagnostic tool for IBSers based on sound.I dunno if that ever panned out.I know of no disorder that intestinal noise is a specific symptom of. Alot of IBSers complain about this so I don't think that it is something that demands alot of testing to find something else.It's probably just the IBS.The only noise that I know is diagnositic of anything is when the listen with a stethoscope and hear NOTHING. That usually indicates an obstruciton or other serious shut down of the colon. As long as it makes noises you know it's working (may be not the way you want, but it is working).K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There was someone who was developing some sort of diagnostic tool for IBSers based on sound.I dunno if that ever panned out.I know of no disorder that intestinal noise is a specific symptom of. Alot of IBSers complain about this so I don't think that it is something that demands alot of testing to find something else.It's probably just the IBS.The only noise that I know is diagnositic of anything is when the listen with a stethoscope and hear NOTHING. That usually indicates an obstruciton or other serious shut down of the colon. As long as it makes noises you know it's working (may be not the way you want, but it is working).K.------------------I have worked for the government and at universities doing scientific research primarily in the area of the environment and the impact of environmental factors on human health, I have never done any independant clinical testing for the pharmaceutical industry, nor have I ever worked for a drug company. I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial, natural, or any other product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I also get this gas on the lower left side with extreme pain and burning. What I do is lay on my stomach and rock from side to side, this will release some of the gas. I lie on my back and push on the trapped gas and this also works. Avoiding lactose has really helped me, maybe you are lactose intollerant also?


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I also get this gas on the lower left side with extreme pain and burning. What I do is lay on my stomach and rock from side to side, this will release some of the gas. I lie on my back and push on the trapped gas and this also works. Avoiding lactose has really helped me, maybe you are lactose intollerant also?


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

jo jo .. when does this bother you more at night or durning the day, it bothers me right before im going to bed.


----------



## missa3299 (Aug 13, 2001)

jo jo .. when does this bother you more at night or durning the day, it bothers me right before im going to bed.


----------

